# show me NIGHT ZOO



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2012)

Here in (hot) Arizona, a few zoos wisely decided to start opening at night on select days during the summer. The famous San Diego Zoo also does this. And Singapore Zoo opened a separate night only wildlife park called Night Safari. I will kick things off, but I would love to see some other photos taken at zoos and wildlife parks during evening hours. On two of these (porcupine and screamer/capybara) I used a small LED pocket flashlight to highlight the animals. All with 5D2.

Porcupine at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum (Tucson, Arizona)
Mountain Lion at San Diego Zoo (San Diego, California)
Grevy Zebra at Phoenix Zoo (Phoenix, Arizona)
Crested Screamer and Capybara at Reid Park Zoo (Tucson, Arizona)


----------

